
The Soviet Children Who Survived World War II - anarbadalov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/07/17/the-soviet-children-who-survived-world-war-ii/
======
adelHBN
This is so sad. We in America need to appreciate what we have. I wonder what
it's like for Syrian children.

